# Jay Peak area recommendations for June hiking?



## mrzilliox (May 23, 2015)

howdy folks, haven't been here in a while (both this forum & the mountains of new england)

my buddy & I are dusting off the hiking boots for a couple day trips around Jay Peak for June 18-19-20

We'll be up there for the Widespread Panic show on June 19, but in between guitar solos & IPA sampling, we want to get up on some hills while we are there.

Had originally planned to do part of the Monroe Skyline, but the timing doesn't work out so we're putting that off until later in the year.

Current plan is to drive up from Mass on Thurs 6/18 AM, camp near Jay Pass, and do the stretch from Jay Pass to North Jay pass (Jay>Doll Peak>Burnt Mtn) as a one way and get a ride back from a late arriving buddy.

How's the stretch south of Jay Pass?  Looking for something with very high vista to effort ratios.

Thanks folks!


----------



## thetrailboss (May 23, 2015)

I can't speak personally about Jay proper, but I'd highly recommend driving down to the Willoughby area where there are lots of great day hikes.  

Some classics I highly recommend include:

Wheeler Mountain
Pisgah
Bald Mountain
Haystack
Mt Hor (really short)

South of Jay is Mount Norris and that has incredible views.  

Feel free to PM me.  I grew up in the NEK.


----------



## dlague (May 23, 2015)

thetrailboss said:


> I can't speak personally about Jay proper, but I'd highly recommend driving down to the Willoughby area where there are lots of great day hikes.
> 
> Some classics I highly recommend include:
> 
> ...



Those are all nice hikes.  My high school senior field day was hiking mount pisgah.  A little freaky for me looking over the cliff there.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 23, 2015)

dlague said:


> Those are all nice hikes.  My high school senior field day was hiking mount pisgah.  A little freaky for me looking over the cliff there.



That drop is intense


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## dlague (May 23, 2015)

thetrailboss said:


> That drop is intense
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



My brother in law rock and ice climbs that.


----------



## kingdom-tele (May 26, 2015)

mrzilliox said:


> howdy folks, haven't been here in a while (both this forum & the mountains of new england)
> 
> my buddy & I are dusting off the hiking boots for a couple day trips around Jay Peak for June 18-19-20
> 
> ...



Skip the LT southbound from 242 if you want vistas.  A nice view out of the woods on S. Gilpin, but you can do that in a 20min hike, worth the walk, but the rest to 58 is just good woods walking.  If you want a vista, jump down to the LT crossing on 58, southbound to Haystack, one of the best coffee spots int he world there.


----------



## WoodCore (May 26, 2015)

mrzilliox said:


> We'll be up there for the Widespread Panic show on June 19, but in between guitar solos & IPA sampling, we want to get up on some hills while we are there.




See you at the show!


----------



## mrzilliox (Jun 2, 2015)

WoodCore said:


> See you at the show!



nice!  can't wait for it.


----------



## WoodCore (Jun 2, 2015)

Noticed that the show just sold out! UM and Widespread outdoors at Jay Peak with 3500 friends is going to be killer!! 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## dlague (Jun 2, 2015)

WoodCore said:


> Noticed that the show just sold out! UM and Widespread outdoors at Jay Peak with 3500 friends is going to be killer!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app



Was surprised how quickly it sold out but there are still tickets for those who make reservations there.


----------

